
CONIKS – Bringing Key Transparency to End Users (2014) [pdf] - spaceboy
https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/1004.pdf
======
CaliforniaKarl
Joseph Bonneau, one of the paper's authors, talked about this in the Stanford
Computer (course EE380) during Autumn quarter.

The talk's abstract:
[http://ee380.stanford.edu/Abstracts/161130.html](http://ee380.stanford.edu/Abstracts/161130.html)

A video:
[http://ee380.stanford.edu/Abstracts/161130-video.html](http://ee380.stanford.edu/Abstracts/161130-video.html)

One thing I didn't understand, is that CONIKS is not something where clients
can insert keys in an unrestricted manner: There is a gatekeeper (run by the
service provider), who does some sort of testing/control before inserting a
new key.

~~~
baby
the video doesn't work for me. HN hug?

EDIT: I think it opens up as a pop up to here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca0BHUNoTF0&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca0BHUNoTF0&feature=youtu.be)

EDIT2: CONIKS starts at around 40 minutes
[https://youtu.be/Ca0BHUNoTF0?t=2379](https://youtu.be/Ca0BHUNoTF0?t=2379)

------
ghughes
Google's Key Transparency project [1] is based on this.

[1] [https://security.googleblog.com/2017/01/security-through-
tra...](https://security.googleblog.com/2017/01/security-through-
transparency.html?m=1)

~~~
baby
I came here to say that. Anyone knows how relevant is CONIKS now that Key
Transparency is out?

Kind of like, how relevant is NTS now that Roughtime is out?

